# 

## syjam23

Mam zamiar wywiercic studnie glebinowa, ale powala mnie podejscie firm oferujacych ta usluge. Rozmawialem z firma wiercaca i Pan powiedzial ze na 30m woda musi byc czyli koszt okolo 8000zl. Bylem juz zdecydowany, ale wczesniej zaczal wiercic sasiad, wiec poszedlem obserwowac proces wiercenia. Po dowierceniu do 24 metrow pojawila sie woda i Pan powiedzial ze woda juz jest, i powinno jej wystarczyc ale radzil by dowiercic jeszcze 5 m to bedzie napewno duzo wody. Wiec dowiercili 5 m i okazalo sie ze Pan wiertacz mowi ze jeszcze 2 metry i bedzie na 10 pokolen. Ale sasiad sie wkurzyl bo kazdy metr to pieniadze i powiedzial zeby zostawic i koniec. Na to Pan zeby pozniej nie zalowal bo poglebic jej nie da rady. Wiec jak to jest  jezeli wiertacz powie ze na 30 metrach jest przed rozpoczeciem wiercenia to musi byc? Czy bedzie jak z sasiadem ze jeszcze 2 metr, pozniej 3 metry. Bo idac takim tropem to moze wyciagnac nastepne 4 tys zl. Bo oczywiste jest ze jesli juz mam wywiercone 20 m i musze za nie zaplaci to zeby byla woda na cale zycie to moze warto jeszcze 4 m czy wiecej? A co jesli woda bedzie na 70m a nie na 30m?? jak to jest z tym wierceniem zeby nie dac sie oszukac na kolejnych metrach??

----------


## Marcin H

> Wiec jak to jest  jeżeli wiertacz powie ze na 30 metrach jest przed rozpoczęciem wiercenia to musi być?


To czy woda w ogóle będzie to bez badań np. geofizycznych nikt nie powie "na pewno". Można zacząć od obejrzenia map hydrogeologicznych i zorientowania się jak głęboko można się spodziewać warstw wodonośnych.
Uczciwy wiertnik/studniarz albo w ogóle nie weźmie pieniędzy albo tylko za kosz paliwa, jeśli wody nie będzie.




> Bo oczywiste jest ze jeśli już mam wywiercone 20 m i muszę za nie zapłaci to żeby byłą woda na cale życie to może warto jeszcze 4 m czy więcej?


Normalnym jest że jeśli się nawierci warstwę wodonośną to jeszcze trzeba tam wprowadzić filtr - przynajmniej 2-3m i odcinek rury podfiltrowej tak ok 1-2m - na ewentualny osad, co daję już 3-5m poniżej poziomu wody.  A jeśli potrzeba więcej wody a warstwa jest słaba to jeszcze więcej filtra żeby pompa którą się wsadzi do tej studni co chwile się nie wynurzała z wody, co grozi jej spaleniem.



> A co jeśli woda będzie na 70m a nie na 30m?? jak to jest z tym wierceniem żeby nie dać się oszukać na kolejnych metrach??


Na to pytanie odpowiem tak - a co będzie jak wody w ogóle nie biedzie? Bo i tak się zdarza. Chyba lepiej żeby woda w ogóle była niż budować dom za 400 tyś i nie mieć wody. Jeśli się boisz "naciągania" na metry musisz wziąć do nadzoru studniarza, kogoś kto się na tym zna, ale może to ogólnie wyjść kosztowo nie wiele taniej.
Najważniejsze to pilnować studniarza, ale jeśli wierci na płuczkę to nie wprawiony człowiek i tak się nie zorientuje. Tyle wiem z własnego doświadczenia.
Zresztą jedynie do 30m można wiercić bez pozwolenia wodnoprawnego, żeby głębiej wiercić trzeba już je mieć.

----------


## maiki

Witam serdecznie jeśli chodzi o studnie głębinową to proces wiercenie jest bardzo prosty. *Wiercimy sami studnie* więc mogę powiedzieć coś na ten temat. 

Wiercimy studnie i jeśli dojedziemy do wody cz to wiercimy tak długo jak idzie warstwa wodonośna więcej warstwy więcej wody logiczne. Jeśli warstwa się skończy lub przyjdzie gorszy poklad albo będzie twarde podłoże np glina szara to wiercenie jest zakończone. W tym przypadku woda była na 24m koniec wiercenia 30m więc lustra wody było 6m filtra np 1,5m czyli lustra wody jest 4,5m nie wypompuje tego Pan. 

Jeśli chodzi o metry czy wiecej czy mniej. Doświadczony studniarz sam wie kiedy trzeba zakończyć wiercenie widać to po pokładnie jaki idzie lepszy czy gorszy lub czy twardo jest. Głębkość studni zależy od lustra wody i pokładu jaki się znajduje. I co najaważniejsze żadna studnia nie jest wieczna kiedyś filtr zajdzie zależy to również od składu wody i trzeba będzie wiercić nową. Im więcej wody się pobiera tym więcej studnia wytrzymuje czasu średnio tak od 15 do nawet 30 lat. 

Pozdrawiam jak by były jakieś pytania proszę pisać odpowiem, mam nadzieję że trochę  Panu pomogłem opisane oczywiści było wszystko w dużym skrócie  :smile:

----------


## Marcinoso

Witam jeżeli  chce Pan miec pożądnie wykonaną studnie to polecam Pana Paluchowskiego wykonują robotę profesjonalnie i rzetelnie podaję kontakt:502286560

----------


## syjam23

W jakich okolicach wierci Pan Paluchowski bo ja jestem z beskidu sadeckiego.  Do kolegi maiki jaka rure wstawic bo jedni proponuja wezsze inni szersze i kazdy swoje zachwala.Jaka jest najlepsza srednica rury.Jaki koszt jest wedlug ciebie za studnie 30 m kompletna z filtrem pompa i reszta

----------


## logout

okolice sadeckiego to wiertacz koło Grygowa 668314368 polecam nie naciąga a robi dobra robotę

----------


## Kasia242

ja mam u siebie podobnie,przez ostatnie 3 dni obdzwoniłem 7 firm studniarskich...i nie wiem który mówi prawde  a który nie wie co mówi....kazdy wymienił inna głebokośc wiercenia i ze bedzie woda...zaczeło sie od 18 metrów,potem 24 m. nastepny stwierdził ze na 12 bedzie woda i nie ma sensu głebiej,kolejni juz lecieli ostro od 30-40 metrów, ostatni studniarz stwierdził na podstawie jakiś starych geologicznych odwiertów ze na pewno powyzej 40 metrów i zebym sie przygotował na 50-60 nawet...No to w koncu chłopaki korzystaja z tych map hydrologicznych czy nie :smile: ,ja generalnie mam dosc i chyba zakręce kołem fortuny i na kogo wypadnie to bedzie..ceny od 160 do 220 zł/mb rura fi 110.
W ogóle czy da sie jakos sprawdzic na jakiej głebokosci zaczyna sie warstwa nieprzepuszczalna? Przeciez to sa fachowcy do cholery...

----------


## pieknyromek

Nie chcę nikogo obrazić/urazić ale podejrzewam że większość tych "FACHOFCÓW" to prawdziwej mapy hydrogeologicznej (bo hydrologiczna nie wiele im pomoże) na oczy w życiu nie widziało. 
W miarę dokładnie można podać głębokość do zwierciadła wody jak ktoś zna teren i wiercił już w okolicy albo ma dobre rozeznanie z materiałach archiwalnych. Podobnie sprawa się ma z głębokością ewentualnych warstw "nieprzepuszczalnych". 
Weź tego co obiecuje że na 12m będzie woda tylko powiedz mu z góry że płacisz za 12 m i za obecność wody. Jeśli się pomyli i będzie wiercił głębiej to za dodatkowe metry Ty nie płacisz :big tongue:  W ten sposób będzie najtaniej  :wink: 
Przejdź się po okolicy i popytaj może ktoś ma studnie i będzie wiedział. Albo sam zobacz/zmierz ile do tej wody jest z powierzchni. To da jakiś ogląd sytuacji.

----------


## stefan_ems

Dobry studniarz (a takiego z pewnością miałem) powinien się przygotować do zlecenia. Mój pomylił się o 1 (jeden) metr. 
Podczas wiercenia trudno przegapić dotarcie do warstwy wodonośnej. Potem trzeba wiercić dalej. Ile? Zależy od kilku rzeczy, ale uwierzcie, lepiej trzy metry za głęboko niż jeden za płytko.
Studniarzy bierzcie z polecenia, nie z łapanki.
Pzdr.

----------


## Jastrząb

> W ogóle czy da sie jakos sprawdzic na jakiej głebokosci zaczyna sie warstwa nieprzepuszczalna? Przeciez to sa fachowcy do cholery...


Zgaduje, ze chodzi Ci o warstwe przepuszczalna (czyli tam gdzie bedzie woda).
Na 100% nie da sie tego okreslic nieinwazyjnie.
Mapy hydrologiczne, wywiad wsrod sasiadow, badania nieinwazyjne (elektrooporowe), da Ci wglad w sytuacje z duzym prawdopodobienstwem. Ale 100% gwarancji Ci nie da.

marcin

----------


## urgot

U mnie wygląda to następująco. Dzwoni klient mówimy że wierciliśmy tu i tam i było tyle i tyle metrów. I najczęściej głębokości w danym rejonie są powtarzalne (mazowieckie). Inna sprawa że zawsze wiercimy próbny odwiert - w przypadku braku wody, małej wydajności lub zbyt dużej głębokości liczymy ok 20zł z metra. 
Z mapami hydro bym uważał są bardzo ogólne, metoda elektrooporowa sprawdza się na dużych powierzchniach kilka i więcej ha, najlepiej pytać sąsiadów.

----------


## urgot

Czemu z mapami ostrożnie - błędy geologów i lekarzy kryje ziemia .....
Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje informacji nt głębokość studni, głębokość do lustra wody to mam bazę studni z mazowieckiego
lepszą niż urzędy ew. pytanie proszę na e-mail [email protected]

----------


## pieknyromek

> Czemu z mapami ostrożnie - błędy geologów i lekarzy kryje ziemia .....
> [/email]


Nic dodać, nic ująć :smile:

----------


## Kasia242

No to którego studniarza wybrać? Tego co mówi ze bedzie woda na 12 czy tego co mówi ze na 40 m.Przeciez to od razu wiadomo że ten co chce wiercic na 40 metórw tyle bedzie wiercił i koniec,przeciez go nie zatrzymam na 20 metrze bo mi powie -no panie ale gwarancjii na wode nie ma...
urgot ty masz zdobre podejscie jak napisałes bo jesli wody nie ma lub jest niewydajna studnia to nei bierzesz norrmalnej stawki a u mnie co by nie było musze zabulić.
J3eszcze pytanie techniczne do fachowców,Czy studnia głebinowa to jest zawsze studnia która czerpie wode  zpod pierwszej warstwy nieprzepuszczalnej? Bo na moim terenia mam wode juz na 2 metrach-woda podskórna ..ale na 6-7 gdzie mam wkręconą rurę od abisynki nadal mam wode podskórną czy do tej warstwu znowu nieprzepuszczalnej jest zwykle daleko czy to zalezy od terenu czy wszedzie jest podobnie?

----------


## pieknyromek

Niestety - wybrać to już musisz sam. 
Co do pytania to raczej nie wszędzie jest podobnie ale bardziej wszędzie jest różnie. A bynajmniej poważnie podchodząc do tematu trzeba założyć że może być różnie choć często bywa podobnie :tongue: 
Studnia głębinowa nie tyle mówi nam jaka woda jest czerpana (podskórna czy z głębszych warstw wodonośnych) ale na technikę wykonania(wiercenie).  
To ile jest do warstwy trudno przepuszczalnej i ile do poziomu/ów wodonośnego zależy od budowy geologicznej danego terenu i może się to bardzo różnie kształtować. I tu wracamy do tego co już napisałem:
_W miarę dokładnie można podać głębokość do zwierciadła wody jak ktoś zna teren i wiercił już w okolicy albo ma dobre rozeznanie z materiałach archiwalnych. Podobnie sprawa się ma z głębokością ewentualnych warstw "nieprzepuszczalnych"._ 

Są ludzie z doświadczeniem (niekoniecznie z wykształceniem akademickim ale właśnie doświadczeniem) którzy przyjadą w nieznany sobie teren i po paru minutach powiedzą że tu będzie kilkanaście metrów piasku a woda będzie na głębokości 2-3m. I będzie to faktycznie prawda(z jakimś tam małym marginesem błędu). I nie mówię tu o żadnych różdżkarzach czy innych wróżbitach z wahadełkiem. Tylko o doświadczeniu pracy w terenie. Ale nie wiesz czy z takimi ludźmi będziesz miał do czynienia i nie w każdym terenie da się z prawie pewnością powiedzieć coś przed wierceniem. 
Zatem raz jeszcze - wybór należy do Ciebie.

----------


## Kasia242

dzieki za słowa otuchy
to jest ostatni taki wydatek na którym mozna wtopić u mnie w budowie,może zlecic to swojej kobiecie...,ona ma pecha wiec potem bedzie na kogo zwalic wine :big grin:

----------


## pieknyromek

To dawaj kobicie niech załatwia. A może dla ładnej gospodyni wiertacze znajdą jakiś upust... :wink:

----------


## blogerMW

**

----------


## מרכבה

> Z mapami hydro bym uważał są bardzo ogólne, metoda elektrooporowa sprawdza się na dużych powierzchniach kilka i więcej ha, najlepiej pytać sąsiadów.


 to właśnie tak skończyło się wiercenie studni, przyszedł szaman i chodził i chodzi kołki wbijał  :big lol:  
Przyjechała firma i wiercenie, 10m nic, 20m nic, 30m nic, 40 m nic .. 50 nic ..
Jako że teren zbadany pod ropę, to mapy są dokładne .. i okazało się; czerwonego iłu jest 70-90 m .. studnia musiała by być na ~120m około.
A i gościu nie wiercił tylko założył łopatkowe wiertło bez żadnych spieków, sam ił.

----------


## gubik

To teraz ja wtrącę trzy grosze.
U mojego sąsiada studnia ma 33 metry. 
Lustro wody na 12 m. Jest jej bardzo dużo i tyle z plusów.
Minusy- jakość to tragedia, śmierdzi, pić się raczej nie da, białe pranie jak wrzucił pierwszy raz to szare wyszło, więcej białego nie pierze.
Po nalaniu w szklankę i odstawieniu na 1 godz. pojawia się osad na dnie, w kibelku rdzawe smugi, podsumowując "zielazo Panie zielazo".
Ja wybrałem innego studniarza, wywiercił prawie 60 m, i teraz sąsiad wodę do picia bierze ode mnie.
Dla mnie jako inwestora interesuje przede wszystkim  jakość  wody. 
Metr więcej lub mniej w moim przypadku to kolosalna różnica jakościowa.
Dla ciekawości Nałęczowianka bierze ze 100.

----------


## מרכבה

Pogratulować postawy  :smile:  dokładnie jakoś wody.

----------


## Jastrząb

> To teraz ja wtrącę trzy grosze.
> U mojego sąsiada studnia ma 33 metry. 
> Lustro wody na 12 m. Jest jej bardzo dużo i tyle z plusów.
> Minusy- jakość to tragedia, śmierdzi, pić się raczej nie da, białe pranie jak wrzucił pierwszy raz to szare wyszło, więcej białego nie pierze.
> Po nalaniu w szklankę i odstawieniu na 1 godz. pojawia się osad na dnie, w kibelku rdzawe smugi, podsumowując "zielazo Panie zielazo".
> Ja wybrałem innego studniarza, wywiercił prawie 60 m, i teraz sąsiad wodę do picia bierze ode mnie.
> Dla mnie jako inwestora interesuje przede wszystkim  jakość  wody. 
> Metr więcej lub mniej w moim przypadku to kolosalna różnica jakościowa.
> Dla ciekawości Nałęczowianka bierze ze 100.


Mam dla Ciebie zla wiadomosc. Jesli miales tez wode na tych 30m, a studniarz wywiercil na 60, to Cie po prostu orżnał, pewnie opowiadajac ze glebiej to lepiej, czystsza czy lepsza bedzie woda. Pewnie wiecej niz polowa studni zawiera zelazo. Taka norma. Zazwyczaj sie go prosto usuwa akurat. Studniarz wiercac nie ma mozliwosci stwierdzic jakie jakosci woda bedzie w danym miejscu lub na jakiej glebokosci. Wode trzeba zbadac w labolatorium, po zakonczeniu wiercenia zabezpieczeniu i po przepompowaniu studni. Na mojej ulicy 10 studni na ta sama glebokosc. Zawartosc zelaza to 0 (jeden farciarz), wiekszosc okolo 0.6-1mg, pare przypadkow powyzej 3mg.

Reasumujac, jakosc wody zalezy od szczescia - w ktorym miejscu pokazesz wiercic, i na jakiej glebokosci studniarz wiercenie zakonczy. Od studniarza nic tu nie zalezy (w kwestii zawartosci wody). Od studniarza moze zalezec wydajnosc studni, przedostawanie sie do warstwy wodonosnej zanieczyszczen z gory. Bo to wszystko zalezy od fizycznego wykonania:  jakosci filtra studziennego, zastosowanego filtra zwirowego, tudziez zabezpieczenia (odciecia) warwstwy wodonosnej od warst ponad nia.

marcin

----------


## מרכבה

nie całkiem tak jest jak piszesz. Teście 1,5 roku temu wywiercili studnię. Zawsze był problem z żelazem w wodzie, kamienia zero tylko rdzawy osad.
Na początku pojawiał się tylko biały kamień kotłowy, woda zupełnie inna w smaku niż ta ze studni kopanej. Problem pojawił się z tego powodu, że w pewnym momencie zalało studzienkę wodą opadową, nagle z powrotem pojawił się nalot rdzawy w wodzie.
Problem trzeba było rozwiązać drenażem, bo trudno jest kiedy się nie ma pojęcia jak wykonać  studzienkę przez "fachowców" którzy muszą 
wyrwać otwór na 1,5 m w ziemi co by mróz nie "przeszedł"  :big lol: 

Jakoś wody w damy miejscu zależy z jakiej warstwy jest, ja mam z pod pierwszej nieprzepuszczalnej i jest bardzo dobra.
Kolega ma studnię 4m głęboką sama "ropa"  syf, ma drugą studnię w "mułace" →łące  na 1m głęboką i jest woda smaczna i czysta ..
Po części potwierdza się co piszesz od szczęścia, a po części od konkretnego działania.

----------


## Jastrząb

> nie całkiem tak jest jak piszesz. 
> 
> Jakoś wody w damy miejscu zależy z jakiej warstwy jest, ja mam z pod pierwszej nieprzepuszczalnej i jest bardzo dobra.


Oczywisie ze zalezy od warstwy. Ale nie masz *zadnej* gwarancji ze pobierajac wode spod pierwszej, czy n-tej warstwy nieprzepuszczalnej, bedziesz mial dobra wode nie wymagajaca uzdatnienia! Mowimy tu o zawartosci zelaza.
Ba, wywiercisz 5m dalej taka sama studnie, na taka sama glebokosc, czerpiaca wode spod tej samej warstwy nieprzepuszczalnej, i w jednej nie bedzie zelaza, w drugiej bedzie bardzo duzo.  Nie da sie tego przewidziec, to zalezy od szczescia.

Studnie kopane, plytkie, rzadziej maja problem z zelazem. Co sie ma utlenic, utleni i opadnie w studni.




> Kolega ma studnię 4m głęboką sama "ropa"  syf, ma drugą studnię w "mułace" →łące  na 1m głęboką i jest woda smaczna i czysta ..
> Po części potwierdza się co piszesz od szczęścia, a po części od konkretnego działania.


Nie nazywajmy tego studnia  ::-(:  To jest dol na deszczowke.
Kolega sie nie boi? Bo statystycznie w 90% plytkich studni kopanych woda nie nadaje sie do picia. I malo istotne jest ze "jest smaczna i czysta". Tego co najgrosze golym okiem nie widac. Zelazo nie jest trujace. Woda musialby by zawierac setki raz wiecej zelaza niz zwykle zeby to bylo szkodliwe. Choc brudzi i jest nieapetyczna, krzywdy nie zrobi.

Ale bakterii kałowych, azotynow, pestycydow, fosoranow, tego golym okiem ani jezykiem nie wyczujesz. A na łące tego potrafi byc troche.

Prefiltrujesz ten syf ze studni 4-metorwej i moze sie okazac duzo lepszy niz ta super woda z łaki.

Owszem, jakosc wody mozesz polepszys wiercac, budujac kolejna studnie. W tym sensie jakosc wody moze zalezec od dzialania. Tylko ze nie masz nowu zadnej gwarancji czy bedziesz musial zreobic 2, 5 czy 20 odwiertow zeby trafic w dobra wode. Loteria.

----------


## tomekgips

Witam ,to co pisze Jastrząb to prawda , gdy ja wierciłem 28 m , wszyscy gwarantowali ,że będzie woda , odnośnie jakości żadnych gwarancji , wiercący miał dostęp do map geologicznych , niestety mapy swoje w terenie co innego . Gubik jesteś pewien że Nałeczowianka leje w butelki to co wypłynie prosto z ziemi ,bez uzdatnienia ?
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## Jastrząb

> Witam ,to co pisze Jastrząb to prawda , gdy ja wierciłem 28 m , wszyscy gwarantowali ,że będzie woda , odnośnie jakości żadnych gwarancji , wiercący miał dostęp do map geologicznych , niestety mapy swoje w terenie co innego . Gubik jesteś pewien że Nałeczowianka leje w butelki to co wypłynie prosto z ziemi ,bez uzdatnienia ?
> Pozdrawiam Tomasz


Mapy pokazuja głowne warstwy wodonosne i to w małej rozdzielczosci. Nikt nie robil badan/probnych wiercen co 20m.. A taka warstwa nie jest nozem ucieta. U mnie zaczyna sie na 58m bodajze, ale u sasiada bylo 62m, u  kolejnego 53m itd. Po drugiej stronie wsi nawet pod 90m.
Drobnych lokalnych wahan zadna mapa nie pokaze, wiec nalezy ja traktowac jako podpowiedz czego sie mozna spodziewac - gdzies w okolicy X metrow powinna byc woda bo ciagnie sie tam przez 100km warstwa wodonosna o sredniej miazszasci Y metrow.

marcin

----------


## gubik

Nikt nawet nie spojrzałby na Nałęczowiankę ze 100 m brązowy syf i tyle.
Ale warstwa wodonośna jest tak duża, że opłaca się przepuścić przez dziesiątki filtrów i mamić reklamą, "krystaliczna z wnętrza ziemi".

----------


## Jastrząb

> Nikt nawet nie spojrzałby na Nałęczowiankę ze 100 m brązowy syf i tyle.
> Ale warstwa wodonośna jest tak duża, że opłaca się przepuścić przez dziesiątki filtrów i mamić reklamą, "krystaliczna z wnętrza ziemi".


Niezgodze sie.
Pewnie ponad polowa butelkowanych wod jest robiona.... z kranowki. Osmoza, mineralizacja i sprzedajemy.
To ja juz wole z wnetrza ziemi z usunietym np zelazem na filtrach, niz spod dna wisly  :big tongue:

----------


## qbek17

> Niezgodze sie.
> Pewnie ponad polowa butelkowanych wod jest robiona.... z kranowki. Osmoza, mineralizacja i sprzedajemy.


Jedna bardzo znana firma robi tak na pewno. Inne robią to samo z wody studziennej. A już na pewno wszystkie "z wnętrza ziemi" są "napowietrzane i filtrowane" czyli jest z nich usuwane żelazo, mangan i inne syfy, które da się tą metodą usunąć.




> To ja juz wole z wnetrza ziemi z usunietym np zelazem na filtrach, niz spod dna wisly


Ta spod dna Wisły jest pod wieloma względami bardzo dobra bo przechodząc przez wspomniane dno ulega filtracji. Do tego akurat warszawskie wodociągi w ostatnich latach zainwestowały sporo w dalszą filtrację tej wody. Efekt jest taki, że woda na wyjściu z wodociągów jest naprawdę dobrej jakości.

----------


## Jastrząb

> Ta spod dna Wisły jest pod wieloma względami bardzo dobra bo przechodząc przez wspomniane dno ulega filtracji. Do tego akurat warszawskie wodociągi w ostatnich latach zainwestowały sporo w dalszą filtrację tej wody. Efekt jest taki, że woda na wyjściu z wodociągów jest naprawdę dobrej jakości.


Nie wiem jak teraz, ale jeszcze 5 lat temu, mieszkajac w stolycy na saskiej kepie (czyli ujecie z grubej kaski wlasnie) to chyba mi sie nie zdarzylo tej wody wypic, nawet po przegotowaniu. Po prostu sie jej nie dalo wypic. Bywaly dni, ze od chloru to "oczy szczypały".
Czy w przeciagu tych 5 lat jakas rewolucja sie odbyla tego nie wiem.

----------


## qbek17

> Nie wiem jak teraz, ale jeszcze 5 lat temu, mieszkajac w stolycy na saskiej kepie (czyli ujecie z grubej kaski wlasnie) to chyba mi sie nie zdarzylo tej wody wypic, nawet po przegotowaniu. Po prostu sie jej nie dalo wypic. Bywaly dni, ze od chloru to "oczy szczypały".
> Czy w przeciagu tych 5 lat jakas rewolucja sie odbyla tego nie wiem.


Chyba te ostatnie 5 lat to właśnie spore zmiany w tej kwestii. 
Poza tym z chlorowaniem jest ten problem, że im bliżej wodociągów (źródła) tym więcej chloru... a dawkę ustalają taką żeby na końcu sieci mieć wymagane stężenie.
I jeszcze kwestia jakości/wieku/stanu technicznego i sanitarnego rur pomiędzy SUW a odbiorcą.

----------


## Brzeszczot_33

A jak wyglądało samo kopanie?
Dużo miejsca potrzebował samochód? Duży byl?

----------


## TAGBA

Potrzebuje pomocy. Zacząłem samodzielnie wiercić a raczej szlamować studnię "głębinową". 2m wykopane ładowarką pod przyszłe kręgi. Na tych 2m już się pojawiła lekko kurzawka więc do dzieła poszła od razu szlamówka w rurze osłonowej fi160. Na 8m doszedłem lekko do żwirku zmieszanego z drobnym piaskiem i pojawiła się woda, której lustro stabilizuje się gdzieś na 2,5m od gruntu. Teraz mam problem z wybieraniem tego wszystkiego nie chce nic szlamówką iść próbuję wypompować wodę ruską pompką ale jak na razie bez skutku. Macie jakieś porady jak to ruszyć dalej?

----------

